# 4 month kitten suckling brother...still!!



## Chocolaterolo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi! I have 2 boys from the same litter but their mum wasnt around (they were abandoned) so obviously were not weaned correctly. 

Darcy wont stop suckling Pedro and its getting worse! It seems to be every time he wakes up. He can sit and do it for hours if we let him. He wakes us up doing it in the middle of the night because my partner can hear the noise! 

I'm worried about Pedro's nipples as they really stand out from his black belly, and when Darcy does it..his belly is always soaking wet after! Pedro never minds and just sleeps through it..but its almost irritating too! Really want him to stop doing it but dont want to make it worse by stopping him, but i cant help but pull him away everytime he does it. 

It has got less, but still way too much. Darcy also seems to want something from me before he goes to Pedro. He purrs SO loudly and rubs on my neck constantly as if he wants something, which is very cute but after a while you cant do anything cos he wont sit down he just rubs and walks backwards and forwards and i dont know what he wants! If i give him a hard stroke he needles me like when he is suckling, so i know its all related behaviour. 

Any advice would be so so welcome! Please! 

XX


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

how old are your boys?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry just read the title lol


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

my advice would be if you see them doing it just distract them and split them up, im sure this is somthing they will grow out of. My friends kitten would suckle her dressing gown and soak it, he eventually grew out of it. This is their way of feeling comforted as they didnt have long enough with their mum. Its sad really but a little bit cute


----------

